# how much powder



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

this will be my second year m/l and i have always been confused on how much powder to use. i base my target practice at 100 yds and closer. people have told me 150gr. but with that much powder does it really help? i stick to about 110 and i never had a problem hitting the mark help please!!! ml starts soon


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Shoot whatever gives you best accuracy. I have killed deer with 70 gr behind a 50 caliber round ball. I have never gone over 130 gr with sabots, and I shoot 100 gr with the Maxiballs. I know and old lady who hunts muzzleloader. She has a TC Seneca which is no longer made. It's a 45 cal and she kills deer with a round ball and 50 gr of powder. I don't think she shoots beyond 75 yards.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Like plainsman said, shoot the charge that gives the best accuracy. I shoot my .54 round balls with 75 grains of FFG black powder, my .50 likes a bit more, 80 grains. These loads arent the hottest, but their the most accurate.

It also depends on what your shooting. Pellets or loose powder. With pellets your kind of limited to combinations of number of pellets, i.e. if using 50 gr pellets your limited to a 50 gr. charge, 100, 150, so on so forth. With loose powder you can do more load customization. You'll also find you'll get more consistent velocities (and hence tighter groups) with loose powder.


----------



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

i use jim shockey loose powder and barnes expanders sabots


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

northernstates said:


> i use jim shockey loose powder and barnes expanders sabots


What caliber? What rifle?

First id check to see what the rifle manufacturer suggests. Max loads and such. Than id play around with what gives the best groups. Change your charge 5 grains at a time (by volume) until you hit a sweet spot.


----------

